# Do you prefer hard or soft bodies?



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't derive physical stimulation from a guy with a soft body, he could be stunning facial-wise but if his pecs are even the slightest bit droopy or there are no cuts in his arms or ab definition, it's a huge turn-off. I'm not sure if I'm reaching too high here. It's just an uncanny reminder of the middle-aged men in my family who've lost all motivation to work themselves out and who look like the man pictured below. Not impressive.

Opinions? Are you able to carry out the 'deed' so to speak if the body wasn't physically up to your standards?

Hard



















Soft


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Soft centres for me.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I like both.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Umpalumpa said:


> I like both.


Forgot to include that option.

You have to choose one.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I like the soft dude's hair.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Soft, 100%, no questions asked. :lol I mean, I wouldn't necessarily reject someone just because they have a "hard" body, but I am naturally attracted to soft people.  Good for cuddlin'.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I prefer them tender and juicy. If they're too crunchy they hurt the roof of my mouth.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^And if they're too hot they burn the roof of mine


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Soft for girls and guys.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Soft. I can't snuggle a rock.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Soft people sex makes me queezy uke

Just too much flapping everywhere and not in the right places.

I can cuddle with my pillow.

I'll take a really tight, rock hard body to go with a rock hard phallus :lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Soft, just more pleasing to the touch and eyes imo.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm looking at the "soft" pictures and trying to work out what's "flapping everywhere" :con


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> I'm looking at the "soft" pictures and trying to work out what's "flapping everywhere" :con


Take off the pretty faces sweetie, those are both models and you're left with stretch marks and elastic skin.

It just reminds me of middle age for some reason.

That's what most women look like post baby and that's what most men look like post marriage :lol

Hard bodies signal no responsibilities, more time to work on your body to attract a mate.

The skin is what does it for me. The skin elasticity. I can't I just can't. His pecs look like they'd jiggle :/


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> Hard bodies signal no responsibilities, more time to work on your body to attract a mate.


^though that very thing allowing for that kind of dedication to ones looks is a turn off in itself, seems like a sign of their priorities being out of order. Sure do some maintenance but if your looks are your life then I'll pass, I need something more substantial. My opinion of course , we all have our own set of priorities.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

How do you know if you're hard or soft? Soft means you have more fat? I would only consider my boobs and butt soft if that's the case. :con And I prefer guys not to have hard, chiseled abs but I'm not too picky.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> How do you know if you're hard or soft? Soft means you have more fat? I would only consider my boobs and butt soft if that's the case. :con And I prefer guys not to have hard, chiseled abs .


Hard bodies usually have very little elasticity.

If you poke at your stomach and there's no give in, you're HARD as a rock.

Hard= toned, less body fat %



crimeclub said:


> ^though that very thing allowing for that kind of dedication to ones looks is a turn off in itself.


For me, it's a turn off when a man...has a soft body.

Good things take hard work. People so willing to appreciate the results of beauty yet don't want to acknowledge the less than spectacular work which goes into it.

I on the other hand, openly embrace it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> How do you know if you're hard or soft?


I giggled like a school girl.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Why dont the hard people have faces?
I dont want to be racist but is that like a common thing with hard people?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

nubly said:


> I giggled like a school girl.


Yeah I know, I did too after I realized what I typed. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Jade18 said:


> Why dont the hard people have faces?
> I dont want to be racist but is that like a common thing with hard people?


All the body fat actually just transfers to the face, so they have balloons for heads which is why they are cropped out. Everything is a compromise.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Jade18 said:


> Why dont the hard people have faces?
> I dont want to be racist but is that like a common thing with hard people?


What does race have to do with it?


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

calichick said:


> What does race have to do with it?
> 
> Just 4 random images.


lmao


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Doesnt matter to me much. Super huge muscles though are a bit much to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

orsomething said:


> lmao


Yeah I'm still laughing xD


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Thats your definition of soft? w/e


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Frostbite said:


> Thats your definition of soft?


Yeah, it's underwhelming. You can't even differentiate his clavicle from his shoulder bone.

Reminds me of my 50 year old uncles. I can't imagine getting physical with that.

There's no reason if you're under 30 to have such a subpar figure.

Looks sloppy.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

those pictures are awful representations 

the soft body guy is pretty much the same as the first, only difference is the lighting, chest pump and leaning forward, perhaps a little sodium too

if you're into "hard" then you're into sub 11-12% bodyfat on males, its a fair bit higher naturally on females though


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Frostbite said:


> Thats your definition of soft? w/e


My thoughts exactly lol I must be complete mush. I'd be happy to be as in shape as the "soft" man example


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> the soft body guy is pretty much the same as the first, only difference is the lighting, chest pump and leaning forward, perhaps a little sodium too


Hardly. He's barely got a one pack.

Anyways you guys get the point.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

do you mean hard above the waist or below?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^Oh you...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hard d***, soft hands.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> ^Oh you...


wink :b


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

brooke_brigham said:


> do you mean hard above the waist or below?


Well I'd imagine it would be quite bothersome if he was just walking around with a raging boner all the time :lol


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

calichick said:


> Well I'd imagine it would be quite bothersome if he was just walking around with a raging boner all the time :lol


would it really though? Cause I find that the major benefit of dating younger guys is their ability to produce plentiful boners.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

brooke_brigham said:


> would it really though? Cause I find that the major benefit of dating younger guys is their ability to produce plentiful boners.


I've only been with older guys but they sure didn't seem to have a problem getting the sails up.

They did lose wind quickly though. Gentle breeze comin' in...oh look it's out again.

Maybe that's why I'm so D-eprived 

I haven't experienced the ripened tender loins of a young stud.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

..you mean to tell me that sex can last longer than 2.5 minutes?

We'll I'll be :rofl

There IS a God!!!


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't really care either way as long as they are healthy and make an effort to take care of themselves without being too obsessive about it.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

There are only so many hours in a day, usually people spending 12 hours a day at the gym aren't spending the other 12 at the library.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

knightofdespair said:


> There are only so many hours in a day, usually people spending 12 hours a day at the gym aren't spending the other 12 at the library.


I spent the better part of a decade of my life in a library, and I still managed to work out 2 hours a day.

Don't be lazy you mofo's.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Well.. from the examples you provided, I guess I like soft and slim.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

calichick said:


> I spent the better part of a decade of my life in a library, and I still managed to work out 2 hours a day.
> 
> Don't be lazy you mofo's.


Best I've probably been is when I had a job at a lumberyard,.. Then you get paid to lift stuff all day.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

calichick said:


> that.
> 
> There's no reason if you're under 30 to have such a subpar figure.


Yes! I'm excused then.:yes


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Uhhh....the second dude is pretty lean and I'm pretty sure he has some ab definition/muscle definiton. You can't see it because he's sitting, not pumped, maybe bloated, not flexing, whereas the first dude probably just lifted.

Give the second guy 2-3 weeks, some better lighting, low sodium/calorie diet and a pump and he'll be close to the first one body fat and "elasticity" wise.

Those fitness models that look shredded to the max almost always have perfect lighting/pump.



brooke_brigham said:


> would it really though? Cause I find that the major benefit of dating younger guys is their ability to produce plentiful boners.


Can confirm. I can produce boners at will.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Can confirm. I can produce boners at will.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

brooke_brigham said:


> pics or it didn't happen


This ain't the 18+ section m'lady.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

The first pic looks photoshopped and her boobs look fake.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

calichick said:


> What does race have to do with it?


Majority of top bodybuilders are black


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't really care. But soft is good for cuddling. So I pick snuggles!


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> This ain't the 18+ section m'lady.


LOL..its your fault. You always just walk right into it...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

nomi said:


> Well.. from the examples you provided, I guess I like soft and slim.


This, please :3


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

brooke_brigham said:


> LOL..its your fault. You always just walk right into it...


Maybe I want to walk right into it.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

@calichick - Are you a hard body?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> @calichick - Are you a hard body?


Yup. My body looks like the first girl's pic minus the silicone.

As a female, you don't really need to do much ab work to get that physique, is almost like a resting state. I do more cardio than anything.

I'd post a pic, but is a bit too explicit for SAS :lol


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

calichick said:


> Soft


Kelly Brooks?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Soft. I need to feel that softness against me and have something to squeeze.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Doesn't matter but i wouldn't want a girl who is buff.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

calichick said:


> Yup. My body looks like the first girl's pic minus the silicone.
> 
> As a female, you don't really need to do much ab work to get that physique, is almost like a resting state. I do more cardio than anything.
> 
> I'd post a pic, but is a bit too explicit for SAS :lol


18+ section. Go. Don't forget the camel.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

markwalters2 said:


> Kelly Brooks?


Yep.



Cerberus said:


> 18+ section. Go. Don't forget the camel.


Maybe in the future. :wink


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Soft


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Great thread 10/10


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

*Women look better with hard bodies; men with softer bodies. *


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Hard.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> 18+ section. Go. Don't forget the camel.


like..................ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

xxGODDESSxx said:


> *Women look better with hard bodies; men with softer bodies. *


I agree with this. Although having breasts and a squeezable (i really did say that) bum isnt a bad attribute to have either.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Hard.


Ironically sometimes seeing hard can make you soft.

I want to see literally _zero muscle definition or veins_, I also want a few curves and a little jiggle, and the thigh-gap fad everyone talks about looks like a prepubescent boys legs. Ill take Audrey Hepburns personality but definitely give me Marilyn Monroe's 'soft' body.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The guy in the bottom pic is what you consider to be some middle-aged guy who let themselves go? LOL. Even sitting up he has no belly fat whatsoever. His muscles aren't pumped because he is sitting, and at rest! I bet if he did 20 bicep curls and get a pump going he would suddenly change into that "hard" man you are looking for with definition haha, and you would wonder where the soft guy went and what the hard guy did with him.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Noca said:


> The guy in the bottom pic is what you consider to be some middle-aged guy who let themselves go? LOL. Even sitting up he has no belly fat whatsoever. His muscles aren't pumped because he is sitting, and at rest! I bet if he did 20 bicep curls and get a pump going he would suddenly change into that "hard" man you are looking for with definition haha, and you would wonder where the soft guy went and what the hard guy did with him.


What does sitting have to do with anything?

There's just something off with his body. Pretty face only goes so far in my book. Slight gut formation as well :no

If y'all think I'm pulling your leg here, actually being dead serious. I don't know what your 50- yr old uncles look like, but mine happen to go shirtless more often than not, and it's an exact replica of young guy on the first page's body. Nothing going on.

10/10 bodies at rest


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> There's just something off with his body. He needs to work out more. Pretty face only goes so far in my book.


Thats not a matter of working out, he just wasn't genetically blessed with good pecs, because everything else indicates good gym and eating habits.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Hard bodies alienate me, I couldn't see myself being in a relationship with someone who has a hard body, it's like we're on a completely different level, not that one is 'better' than the other though. That's just who I am, constantly trying to identify myself with things. I prefer soft and I have a soft body. I think people who devote a lot of time to their bodies are boring too.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Thats not a matter of working out, he just wasn't genetically blessed with good pecs, because everything else indicates good gym and eating habits.


That last paragraph *wasn't* in reference to that guy but the one on the first page.

^ this brunette model above is my kryptonite.

The saggy pecs on the first page, are not.

Anyways this thread wasn't meant to be a debate, just a simple question on firmness.

Going to go workout myself.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Not exactly true but basically women just have to do some cardio while guys have to lift as well.


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

boff
ok I like soft a little more but boff are great


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Honestly, if I had to choose between the two, I'd prefer a soft body...no contest. But my ideal is something in the middle. A little muscular, but also a little soft/cuddly like a teddy bear. I can't stand super muscular/bodybuilder guys...they're such a turn off.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Soft


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I was confused by what this meant at first, but I guess I wasn't reading it literally enough  
I like soft because they're easier to hug & cuddle & stuffs :3


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

What's all this fuss about being able to hug soft bodies better?

I can "hug" hard ones just fine. 

Only substitute my arms for my thighs and there's a whole lot of cushion for the pushin :wink


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> I can't derive physical stimulation from a guy with a soft body, he could be stunning facial-wise but if his pecs are even the slightest bit droopy or there are no cuts in his arms or ab definition, it's a huge turn-off. I'm not sure if I'm reaching too high here. It's just an uncanny reminder of the middle-aged men in my family who've lost all motivation to work themselves out and who look like the man pictured below. Not impressive.
> 
> Opinions? Are you able to carry out the 'deed' so to speak if the body wasn't physically up to your standards?
> 
> ...


That second guy doesn't look that out of shape at all.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> Take off the pretty faces sweetie, those are both models and you're left with stretch marks and elastic skin.
> 
> It just reminds me of middle age for some reason.
> 
> ...


He looks pretty toned to me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

calichick said:


> Take off the pretty faces sweetie, those are both models and you're left with stretch marks and elastic skin.
> 
> It just reminds me of middle age for some reason.
> 
> ...


Gotta say this is definitely one of my finer posts on SAS. LOL



jsmith92 said:


> He looks pretty toned to me.


Your perception is influenced by your own standards.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Soft


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> Gotta say this is definitely one of my finer posts on SAS. LOL
> 
> Your perception is influenced by your own standards.


You seem to be way too picky. If you are just looking for someone who is a 10 instead of someone who is a 7 or 8 and has a good personality you will never be happy with anyone.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

jsmith92 said:


> You seem to be way too picky. If you are just looking for someone who is a 10 instead of someone who is a 7 or 8 and has a good personality you will never be happy with anyone.


 Pitiful if you ask me.

Although in her given region I suppose she could afford to be discriminatory.


----------



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

Hard is nice


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

jsmith92 said:


> You seem to be way too picky. If you are just looking for someone who is a 10 instead of someone who is a 7 or 8 and has a good personality you will never be happy with anyone.


Who said anything about a 10?

Honey, if having a hard body qualifies someone as a perfect 10, I'd be a 20. :lol

This standard is not reaching too high nor is it "pitiful" to expect your S.O to match your own standards.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Soft, I guess? Never thought about it though. If anything I choose because I like the "soft"-bodied woman more than the other one.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

hard ofc


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

jsmith92 said:


> You seem to be way too picky. If you are just looking for someone who is a 10 instead of someone who is a 7 or 8 and has a good personality you will never be happy with anyone.


I swear you've made a bunch of posts before about how you'll only date really attractive women, and are really picky. I'm just saying, pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I swear you've made a bunch of posts before about how you'll only date really attractive women, and are really picky. I'm just saying, pot calling the kettle black?


I will accept someone who is a 7 or an 8 up through 10 if they have a nice personality as well. I consider this very attractive. Almost every time I talk about how I like attractive girls I also mention that they have to have a good personality as well or I am not interested. If I was just looking for attractiveness I could go to the school hoe and give myself HIV, however I'm looking for both. I also make it very clear every time that I don't like ugly people no matter what their personality is. I'm just saying that just looking for someone with a nice body is not going to end up well in the end. All this set a aside however, I haven't spoken to any girls I have been interested in for 2 years now or talked to any girls much so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

jsmith92 said:


> I'm just saying that just looking for someone with a nice body is not going to end up well in the end.


You must have the wrong idea. I'm not _just_ looking for a nice body. A nice body is merely the ticket to entrance into the park. If he's gonna ride this ride, there's a whole other set of things I look for.

I figure its time I update this list anyways, it's dated. Revisions included:



calichick said:


> 21-35 years old
> 6'1 to 6'4 5'11-6'4"
> Brunette  + Dark blonde in light of my recent encounters
> Medium to olive skin
> ...


Hot men, I live, breathe and kneel for you.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> You must have the wrong idea. I'm not _just_ looking for a nice body. A nice body is merely the ticket to entrance into the park. If he's gonna ride this ride, there's a whole other set of things I look for.
> 
> I figure its time I update this list anyways, it's dated. Revisions included:
> 
> Hot men, I live, breathe and kneel for you.


I would judge you for your list but I'm just as picky. I just don't write it down.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> You must have the wrong idea. I'm not _just_ looking for a nice body. A nice body is merely the ticket to entrance into the park. If he's gonna ride this ride, there's a whole other set of things I look for.
> 
> I figure its time I update this list anyways, it's dated. Revisions included:
> 
> Hot men, I live, breathe and kneel for you.


I'm doomed if this is how all girls are.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Hard is more conventionally attractive, but I think soft bodies would be... friendlier.. in a way? I dunno, they don't have as high standards for their body (assumption) so they might be nicer and sweeter. Soft would be better for cuddling too.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

chubby guys are perf


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Soft by a considerable margin. Sometimes skinny chicks with a bit of muscle tone are hot (depending on their body proportions) but in general, I just enjoy the plapping sounds of two soft bodies colliding repeatedly in a mechanical fashion much better.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just enjoy the plapping sounds of two soft bodies colliding repeatedly in a mechanical fashion much better.


I'm getting nauseous just thinking about it.

I've come across two men yesterday who were of the soft Dough Boy variety, and boy did they stankkk.

I guess underneath that body fat is the equivalent of a colony of bacteria laden sweat and odor.

It's repulsive. Body odor NO.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

bbw soft for me. * let the hate begin*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> I'm getting nauseous just thinking about it.


 :lol



> I've come across two men yesterday who were of the soft Dough Boy variety, and boy did they stankkk.
> 
> I guess underneath that body fat is the equivalent of a colony of bacteria laden sweat and odor.
> 
> It's repulsive. Body odor NO.


 That's what they make antiperspirant for. I never stink unless I don't shower for days or I have bad breath.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> That's what they make antiperspirant for. I never stink unless I don't shower for days or I have bad breath.


R u fat?

I need a visual here, is it Kevin James fat? Melissa McCarthy fat? Forgot the cardio have a slight gut fat?

Body with higher fat content emits greater odor since it takes more energy to function. I can't deal with that. I burn calories just relishing the presence of a hot guy :lol. I'm sure you can appreciate the beauty in that since you said you swing both ways.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> R u fat?
> 
> I need a visual here, is it Kevin James fat? Melissa McCarthy fat? Forgot the cardio have a slight gut fat?


 I don't know. Maybe a little. I don't have any idea who those people are. I'm 5' 11" and about 190. I'm a little plump I guess but not as fat as I should be after sitting around for 10 years.



> Body with higher fat content emits greater odor since it takes more energy to function.


 Oh, come on. You make it sound like a motorcycle. Bodies don't function. They just do stuff.



> I can't deal with that. I burn calories just relishing the presence of a hot guy :lol.


 You can wear a blindfold. I have a sexy voice (not really).



> I'm sure you can appreciate the beauty in that since you said you swing both ways.


 Well, I'm more lopsided than anything. I can't swing too hard or I'll fall over and hit the ground with a wet flop.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

calichick said:


> R u fat?
> 
> I need a visual here, is it Kevin James fat? Melissa McCarthy fat? Forgot the cardio have a slight gut fat?
> 
> Body with higher fat content emits greater odor since it takes more energy to function. I can't deal with that. I burn calories just relishing the presence of a hot guy :lol. I'm sure you can appreciate the beauty in that since you said you swing both ways.


From reading some of your posts you give the impression of someone who has a eugenicist's ideals of beauty. If everyone conformed to your ideal, entire ethnic groups would need to disappear. East Asian men, by your "high" standards, which are really racial standards, are undesirably short unnmuscular "shrimp d*cks", to borrow your phrase. I don't mind that you like Euro looking mediterranean types, but you need to realize that you are denigrating hordes of people by claiming the superiority of your racialized preference.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ah if that is soft, don't look at me


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I might prefer hard but that's never been a dating requirement. Trying to date only people who have a certain body type will limit what you could find emotionally. When it comes to long term it's personality and compatibility that last. People rarely stay hard as they age and I think I'd find it kind of annoying to have a bf that is constantly gone to work out and/or run in their free time.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont get it, soft is fat and hard isn't?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blc1 said:


> From reading some of your posts you give the impression of someone who has a eugenicist's ideals of beauty. If everyone conformed to your ideal, entire ethnic groups would need to disappear. East Asian men, by your "high" standards, which are really racial standards, are undesirably short unnmuscular "shrimp d*cks", to borrow your phrase. I don't mind that you like Euro looking mediterranean types, but you need to realize that you are denigrating hordes of people by claiming the superiority of your racialized preference.


What you are doing is stereotyping an entire regional demographic while my preferences are physical attributes which are most attractive to me regardless of race.

Also, nowhere did I imply that my tastes are superior you just made that direct correlation based on which assumption? That I'm the thread starter?

I mainly care about my own sexual preferences, I don't know what the women are into these days. I'm not here to appease all types of men, I'm no polygamist. Looking for Mr. Right, singular.

And if Mr. Right just so happens to look like this Florentenian than...:sue me


----------



## Chuunibyou (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't like ridiculous muscles. Probably inbetween


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

calichick said:


> What you are doing is stereotyping an entire regional demographic while my preferences are physical attributes which are most attractive to me regardless of race.
> 
> Also, nowhere did I imply that my tastes are superior you just made that direct correlation based on which assumption? That I'm the thread starter?
> 
> I mainly care about my own sexual preferences, I don't know what the women are into these days. I'm not here to appease all types of men, I'm no polygamist. Looking for Mr. Right, singular.


Physical attributes in assessing beauty can't be separated from racial criteria. Surely this is obvious. You may not be aware of this, but the men you continually reference in your posts all possess eurocentric phenotypes and you claim that these preferences are a reflection of "high" standards. I'm aware of the variation in appearance among the larger Mediterranean region. You can like what you like, but it gets racial when certain attributes are derided as undesirable, especially when entire ethnic groups possess them.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blc1 said:


> Physical attributes in assessing beauty can't be separated from racial criteria. Surely this is obvious. You may not be aware of this, but the men you continually reference in your posts all possess eurocentric phenotypes and you claim that these preferences are a reflection of "high" standards. I'm aware of the variation in appearance among the larger Mediterranean region.


Physical attributes share common ground among several races is where the problem lies.

You are assuming that the tall, olive, brunette types are not a trait among equatorial countries but rather exclusive to Europe and/or Spain/Italy etc.

Why, there's North African, there's Pacific Islanders, there's Central and South America, there's the Middle East. Basically any pigmentation which is even remotely affected by having blood lines traced back to an equatorial region is my preference in men and I do acknowledge whole-heartedly that that is my beauty standard.

Although it's slightly being eroded by the prevalence of Northern Euro's at my work and I'm sick of being single so I'm becoming more open to the idea of experimenting outside of rigid standards. But it's really, really hard for me to change my preference. Really.

My heart beats FAST for those that fit those attributes on my list, especially tall, brown eyed olive brunettes swoooooon

Throw in a little Latin blood (like myself) and I just came.

Hard.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

calichick said:


> Physical attributes share common ground among several races is where the problem lies.
> 
> You are assuming that the tall, olive, brunette types are not a trait among equatorial countries but rather exclusive to Europe and/or Spain/Italy etc.
> 
> Why, there's North African, there's Pacific Islanders, there's Central and South America, there's the Middle East. Basically any pigmentation which is even remotely affected by having blood lines traced back to an equatorial region is my preference in men and I do acknowledge whole-heartedly that that is my beauty standard.


Yes, your standard. More power to you. However, those phenotypes are not indigenous to "Latin America", but to what is the larger mediterranean region: southern Europe, Lebanon, Israel, Egypt etc. These standards have been reinforcing racial hierarchies in "Latin America" for centuries at the expense of the amerindians and dark African descendants, which is what prompted my objection. Colonialism is my foe in all its manifestations, including beauty standards.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blc1 said:


> Yes, your standard. More power to you. However, those phenotypes are not indigenous to "Latin America", but to what is the larger mediterranean region: southern Europe, Lebanon, Israel, Egypt etc. These standards have been reinforcing racial hierarchies in "Latin America" for centuries at the expense of the amerindians and dark African descendants, which is what prompted my objection.


I am aware of this Eurocentric ideal in Latin America and my preferences are inline with it.

Sorry.

I am mixed and I have olive skin and light eyes so it would be hard for me to disavow the appeal of my own background.

I am what I am, and I like it.

I hope all of y'all can say the same.



blc1 said:


> Colonialism is my foe in all its manifestations, including beauty standards.


You're supporting ethnic homogeneity which I do not believe in.

The reason why Mediterranean standards are so appealing, the admixture from the Arabs and the Moors.

F*** me it's splendid.

Heterogeneity is splendid. Heterogeneity gives rise to symmetry in facial features, it creates a cold and hot balance of aesthetic appeal.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

calichick said:


> I am aware of this Eurocentric ideal in Latin America and my preferences are inline with it.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...


If I don't quit here, I will make this a debate about European imperialism and the colonial mentality of indigenous peoples after centuries of exploitation, impoverishment, and indoctrination. I needed to express my grievances and I did.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

One group will always be at the exploitation of another. 


Where we differentiate is that you uphold ethnic separatism and to that I say more power to you North Korea/Sweden/The Congo.

Just because I personally do not find very segregatist traits attractive doesn't mean my standards are the holy grail of them all.


California, Brazil, the Mediterranean, why hello there. It's been going on too long, we're creating this next level hotness, can't sway me neither here nor there :lol



Which reminds me, I need to go work on my tan, I'm beginning to see the ghastly paleur of Central European pigmentation peek out, ciao ciao!


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

calichick said:


> One group will always be at the exploitation of another.
> 
> Where we differentiate is that you uphold ethnic separatism and to that I say more power to you North Korea/Sweden/The Congo.
> 
> ...


I don't uphold ethnic homogeneity; I affirm the need for solidarity and self-determination for oppressed racial groups. The way we conceptualize race is entirely modern and is rooted in colonialism. It is the Euro hierarchies of Latin America that force segregation upon the amerindians. In Bolivia there are public facilities that can't be utilized by Indians. I am only against intermingling when it is at the expense of another group. There is such a thing as cross cultural exchange and then there is conquest and ethnic genocide.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I like squishy people. I wouldn't want to hug someone and feel like I'm hugging a hunk of stone.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I affirm the need for a hard d*** in the face of sexual deprivation,

Let's drink to that sister :yes


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

calichick said:


> I affirm the need for a hard d*** in the face of sexual deprivation,
> 
> Let's drink to that sister :yes


Lol. We can close on that note


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I'm mid getting into shape like I have a six pack but I also have a slight layer of fat over it So I wouldn't say I am hard or soft really.. as far as it goes with women I prefer them hard I love a muscular/ well toned woman. I mean I do enjoy fluffy ladies as well but then again I am a guy whatever makes me happy makes me happy


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Gusthebus said:


> I'm mid getting into shape like I have a six pack but I also have a slight layer of fat over it So I wouldn't say I am hard or soft really.. as far as it goes with women I prefer them hard I love a muscular/ well toned woman. I mean I do enjoy fluffy ladies as well but then again I am a guy whatever makes me happy makes me happy


Yeah I agree. I don't like chubby girls but it's all personal opinion. I too have a six pack under a bit of fat because when I flex my abs separates into two columns and if I touch it it feels hard. I just need to gain a bit more muscle.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I work a very physical job and that has helped me a fair bit with the weightloss..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I enjoy skinny-fit, but not skinny-fat so... hard, I guess.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Somewhere between hard and soft to be honest don't like extremes


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

i feel like with Tumblr and the prevalence of social media, extremes are becoming really popular.

Tumblr has actually helped me with body image - I don't think many men or women can say that, because for once in my life I see unnaturally skinny women with my same physique. I've tried being curvy my entire life when the answer was in being myself. 90% of men like skinny, pretty girls. I'd even go to say the skinnier, the more attractive.

I'm an XS/ 2/4 and I just wear push-up bras and tight clothing to make my chest look unnaturally out of proportion with my waist line. Yeah so it might be a little bit misleading when it all comes off and he realizes he's having sex with skin and bones







<--- this always reminds me of that scene in the Social Network where Jesse Eisenberg is ranting on his ex and Victoria's Secret...It also reminds me of a lot of men who talk Sh!t about having sex with a bag of bones but when they're rejected by those same women, they spew a bitter hatefest- like one of my friends on here who used some pretty explicit terminology in degrading skinny women as f***ing a pole when this chick opted for another guy but it was obvious he was butthurt over her. I don't care what the hype is over DD's or Kim Kardashian booties, thin is win


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Soft. That guy with the newspaper you linked actually has the perfect body to me.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

calichick said:


> i feel like with Tumblr and the prevalence of social media, extremes are becoming really popular.
> 
> Tumblr has actually helped me with body image - I don't think many men or women can say that, because for once in my life I see unnaturally skinny women with my same physique. I've tried being curvy my entire life when the answer was in being myself. 90% of men like skinny, pretty girls. I'd even go to say the skinnier, the more attractive.
> 
> ...


Thin is win for what? What exactly are you winning at? Your own beauty contest? And saying that 90% of people prefer skinny girls is lol worthy. Most people prefer thin/curvy (curvy is not a size), skinny girls get hate on to a lesser degree than fat girls, but not that much.

I seen your threads for many years so I know how delusional you are, so I'm not really hoping for a reply that makes any sense either.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

flamestwind said:


> Thin is win for what? What exactly are you winning at? Your own beauty contest? And saying that 90% of people prefer skinny girls is lol worthy. Most people prefer thin/curvy (curvy is not a size), skinny girls get hate on to a lesser degree than fat girls, but not that much.
> 
> I seen your threads for many years so I know how delusional you are, so I'm not really hoping for a reply that makes any sense either.


I didn't understand a word you just said. Try English this time. You missed "skinny with out of proportion assets" not skinny flatboard. I have a rather large behind but I'm skinny 2/4 skinny.

And I'm glad you're a loyal follower of mine at 3 months old I hope you can keep shedding light on my misconstrued beliefs.

Not.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> I didn't understand a word you just said. Try English this time. You missed "skinny with out of proportion assets" not skinny flatboard. I have a rather large behind but I'm skinny 2/4 skinny.
> 
> And I'm glad you're a loyal follower of mine at 3 months old I hope you can keep shedding light on my misconstrued beliefs.
> 
> Not.


You literally said "90% of men like skinny pretty girls"


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

jsmith92 said:


> "90% of men like skinny pretty girls"


Damn straight they do.

Note that I identify more with white so this excludes black and Hispanic populations.

Don't get it twisted b****es


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> Damn straight they do.
> 
> Note that I identify more with white so this excludes black and Hispanic populations.
> 
> Don't get it twisted b****es


I'm so confused.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

jsmith92 said:


> I'm so confused.


Why are you confused love muffin?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> Why are you confused love muffin?


Well for many reasons besides this thread and this.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

calichick said:


> I didn't understand a word you just said. Try English this time. You missed "skinny with out of proportion assets" not skinny flatboard. I have a rather large behind but I'm skinny 2/4 skinny.
> 
> And I'm glad you're a loyal follower of mine at 3 months old I hope you can keep shedding light on my misconstrued beliefs.
> 
> Not.


When you cannot come up with a decent argument, attack the grammar... so original. This isn't my first account, I have been here for years. I usually don't bother with the idiotic things you write on this site, but I was in a bad mood and I was looking for a confrontation. So now that I'm back in a good mood, I'll go back to ignoring you.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I like hairy bodies.Women look sexier when they don't shave their bodies.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

flamestwind said:


> When you cannot come up with a decent argument, attack the grammar... so original. This isn't my first account, I have been here for years. I usually don't bother with the idiotic things you write on this site, but I was in a bad mood and I was looking for a confrontation. So now that I'm back in a good mood, I'll go back to ignoring you.


Please do. You're boring me.

I hate boring people.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> Please do. You're boring me.
> 
> I hate boring people.


Lol


----------

